# KevinBettingTips🤑



## KevinBettingTips-Telegram (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi gamblers I got my own free betting tip group at Telegram feel free to join just look up KevinBettingTips

Tips for today
Real Sociedad win
1.55

AGF Aarhus win
1.44

Portsmouth win
1.35

Free tips daily at Telegram!
Groupname: KevinBettingTips


----------

